# Martial Arts with SA



## Knuffel (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm interested in starting either Aikido, Judo or Karate but I'm hesitant because as with any new thing that I try, there's always a chance that my SA will be worsened by my feeling out of my element. I'm hoping that the extra exercise will do me good and that I can gain confidence from knowing how to defend myself or save myself when falling.

Has anyone had any success with practising a martial art as a way to boost confidence? Are some arts more scary than others for a person with SA (ie. regularly having to 'perform' in front of many people. I can deal with working in pairs)?


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah, I did jiu-jitsu for about 2 years before I had to start going to college. At first, it was pretty scary, seeing everyone being aggressive and everything. Don't let it scare you away though. Once you get the hang of it and know what you're doing, the adrenaline and excitement will easily cancel out your anxiety, for the most part. Although I was a bit anxious in between classes around everyone, I was more worried about improving my game. And hey, it might even improve your overall confidence  Good luck!


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I used to take Aikido it was tough at first getting to know the people and stuff, but everyone was pretty cool.I felt good about going and it was a pretty positive experience. The thing i liked about Aikido was it was mostly work in pairs. You should check out a class sometime to see what its like.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

I haven't been to a class in years because of my SA. I tis good to get the exercise and provided your SA isn't to bad it will also get you out meeting people. Also there is the added benefit of having some self defence knowledge should the need arise_(and I have found myself glad that I do have some ability on a couple of occasions). _I'd recommend Judo first. You can add something else later but Judo is great for "hands-on" experience...


----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

Ive tried quite a few martial arts. The groups are always challenging for me so I tend to prefer to do my own thing. One thing I have to say is that I found Aikido pretty cool because most of the people that do it and more philosophical and less aggressive... dont get me wrong you'll still get aggressive types (they are every where!) and they train bloody hard but generally Ive found they seem to be more gentle people than what you get at kickboxing gyms / BJJ / karate. Probably due to it being non competative.


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm doing Kung Fu. I'd say it's pretty good. 

As for judo, you're bound to get partnered up. You have to practice throwing, grabbing, and whatnot. I didn't like it because I don't really like getting super close to people and wrestling them down.


----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

kanra said:


> As for judo, you're bound to get partnered up. You have to practice throwing, grabbing, and whatnot. I didn't like it because I don't really like getting super close to people and wrestling them down.


 what style Kung Fu? I did Wing Chung when I was a teenager (long ago!) I tried BJJ once and it was the weirdest thing. You introduce yourself then "mount" your partner. IMO Real men fight standing up :b (just kidding)


----------



## UKPhobe (Oct 22, 2008)

Oh yes, I've done several martial arts over the years including 2 years at a boxing gym. 

Depending on your level of SA probably depends on how you'll handle it. I managed without too much problems. Oh and it did wonders for my confidence, particularly boxing.


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

Shredder said:


> what style Kung Fu? I did Wing Chung when I was a teenager (long ago!) I tried BJJ once and it was the weirdest thing. You introduce yourself then "mount" your partner. IMO Real men fight standing up :b (just kidding)


I agree! Mounting is for women! :b jk

(I'm a woman)

I have no idea xD I guess it's just generalized kung fu or something... They never said.


----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

kanra said:


> I agree! Mounting is for women! :b
> 
> (I'm a woman)


Haha well thats OK for you then 

Here's one just for fun.... hope any BJJ fans out there have a sense of humor


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

Shredder said:


> Haha well thats OK for you then
> 
> Here's one just for fun.... hope any BJJ fans out there have a sense of humor


Oh, I was joking, lol! Oops.

I don't do BJJ.


----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

kanra said:


> Oh, I was joking, lol! Oops.
> I don't do BJJ.


 Yeah thats cool ... I knew you were joking. Just thought it was a funny vid :b


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

The idea of learning in a class was always more appealing. Did taekwondo for a year, a couple of classes in Muay Thai, fencing for a couple of years; that was quite competitive, I did quite well at that but too anxiety provoking in the end, gave up. Might take Kendo classes when I get my confidence up, that is one of my goals.


----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

fredbloggs02 said:


> Might take Kendo classes when I get my confidence up, that is one of my goals.


 Kendo looks real good to me. I checked out a couple of local clubs and went to go check out some tournaments... its very competative. With all the padding I thought it would be a bit wussy but they get pretty aggressive and intimidating. Ive read a psychology book on the philosophy behind Kendo which was interetsing ... it mentioned a lot about facing fear (relates to SA) and the state of being in "Mushin". I love the philosophy behind the eastern martial arts


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I did boxing for a little and helped with confidence. I do want to get back into it because it was good exercise on top of working out at the gym.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

DO IT! DO IT! DO IT!









Seriously, joining my school's Martial Arts club is one of the greatest things I've ever done for myself in the past four years. I love the sport, it gets you into great shape, people are impressed by the fact that I'm a female BJJ fighter, and the community is absolutely amazing! They welcomed me with open arms and these club practices are one of the few social situations I don't feel anxious at all. It really boosted my confidence and increased my social network. I even lead warm-ups/stretching/conditioning. I very highly recommend it.

Guys, stop making fun of BJJ! You can complain all you'd like about how awkward being in my triangle choke is. But you have only 8 seconds to do so before you're snoozing. :lol (Seriously, that clip made me laugh.)


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> DO IT! DO IT! DO IT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're awesome for doing bjj  Yeah, before I started, I was skeptical of it myself. I didn't think the chokes would be as effective as they are, and honestly, I thought it was a funny sight watching some dude get triangle'd by another dude. When you're in those positions yourself though, you're caught in the moment with adrenaline running through your veins. It's an amazing feeling  I agree with you in that it does boost your confidence.


----------



## UKPhobe (Oct 22, 2008)

Knuffel said:


> I'm interested in starting either Aikido, Judo or Karate but I'm hesitant because as with any new thing that I try, there's always a chance that my SA will be worsened by my feeling out of my element. I'm hoping that the extra exercise will do me good and that I can gain confidence from knowing how to defend myself or save myself when falling.





Knuffel said:


> Has anyone had any success with practising a martial art as a way to boost confidence? Are some arts more scary than others for a person with SA (ie. regularly having to 'perform' in front of many people. I can deal with working in pairs)?





Just to add to what I said earlier, if the op's still interested (and we haven't scared her off). 

Assuming you aren't looking a martial art that is effective as a method of self protection I'd recommend Aikido. It's highly unlikely you'll find any people there who are too threatening and Aikido is a nice gentle martial art. 
As a method of self protection it's about as much use as a chocolate teapot but is good fun and shouldn't tax you too much with your SA.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

I really want to take up a martial art but just cant bring myself to go alone, my anxiety would go through the roof if i had to meet a bunch of new people alone in a competitive setting :|


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

I have don Judo,second degree blackbelt,did Shaolin Kempo for 20+ years.
Did muay-thai for equal amount of years,since my SA kicked in i quit,could be around people,i still try to keep it up alone,hopefully i got the courage to pick it up again,i miss it.


----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

fredbloggs02 said:


> Might take Kendo classes when I get my confidence up, that is one of my goals.


Haga-ha Kendo (haga dojo) looks like awesome fun  Not the style of Kendo Ive seen before. Interesting to see the comments from people bagging it. One of the things I find limiting with some Martials Arts is that they don't like deviating from their set structures & disciplines.


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

nemesis1 said:


> I really want to take up a martial art but just cant bring myself to go alone, my anxiety would go through the roof if i had to meet a bunch of new people alone in a competitive setting
> :|


I know the feeling,that's why i haven't picked it up as of yet but i will in due time.


----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

Socratores said:


> I know the feeling,that's why i haven't picked it up as of yet but i will in due time.


 Do you have some old contacts that you can get back into it with? I figure that would be easier than going it alone.


----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

UKPhobe said:


> Just to add to what I said earlier, if the op's still interested (and we haven't scared her off).
> Assuming you aren't looking a martial art that is effective as a method of self protection I'd recommend Aikido. It's highly unlikely you'll find any people there who are too threatening and Aikido is a nice gentle martial art.
> As a method of self protection it's about as much use as a chocolate teapot but is good fun and shouldn't tax you too much with your SA.


Nice to see a reality based martial artist not bagging the c**p out of Aikido for a change :b I often wonder about how some of the techniques are practiced in terms of aliveness but I find there are heaps of things that can be learn't from it.... some of the locks are pretty cool!


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

Shredder said:


> Do you have some old contacts that you can get back into it with? I figure that would be easier than going it alone.


I do actually but they live in another city,i hope to move to that city and then i may pick it up again,since those contacts will be there as well i won't be alone.


----------



## UKPhobe (Oct 22, 2008)

Shredder said:


> Nice to see a reality based martial artist not bagging the c**p out of Aikido for a change I often wonder about how some of the techniques are practiced in terms of aliveness but I find there are heaps of things that can be learn't from it.... some of the locks are pretty cool!


 
Well I can understand why a lot of the RBSD types "bag" Aikido, as a method of self protection I don't rate it at all. However it is a fun gentle little martial art and for what the OP is looking for, so long as she isn't looking for a self protection method, Aikido is a good choice. 

My best mate and I used to mess around with Aikido years ago during our Steven Segal geeky fanboy days. I had this old battered "teach yourself Aikido" book we worked from. Still have the book but it's now missing the first 30 pages.


----------



## LiveFreeOrDieHard (Mar 12, 2012)

Got my black belt in karate, I enjoyed going regularly and getting some structured physical activity.
I never really got to know the people that well because of my introverted personality. It really helped that my extremely extroverted friend also joined the club, so I basically got to know more people through him.
Do it! Nothing to lose!


----------

